

California's Super Storm  - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/12/californias_sup.html

======
anigbrowl
I found this quite interesting for the insight on how much natural phenomena
can confound the best-laid plans; having a third of all taxable land (ie
private property) wiped out by rainfall was enough to bankrupt California, and
makes a mockery of conventional budget arguments. Arguably, the relative
dryness of recent decades may be the exception rather than the rule, with
long-term statistics suggesting reversion to a historical mean:
[http://wattsupwiththat.com/2007/10/07/california-climate-
pdo...](http://wattsupwiththat.com/2007/10/07/california-climate-pdo-lod-and-
sunspot-departure/)

I registered a few domains like californiaflood.org and similar last year - I
can't even remember exactly which ones now, because I didn't really anticipate
using them. That was around February, and it's rather surprising to see
evacuations already taking place this early in the winter. Who knows, they
might serve some purpose after all.

------
hugh3
Hacker News: now with weather!

